# Tattoos



## Oculuck (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey all, I am looking to get an EMS tattoo pretty soon, but I don't know exactly what I want.

Post your EMS related tattoos if you have any please! 

And/or any advice on what would look cool!


----------



## DPM (Jan 31, 2012)

Am I right in thinking you're 17 and not an EMT yet? I'm not trying to piss on your Cheerios but my advice would be to wait until you've got some experience behind you before getting anything. You don't want to turn up on your first day and have you preceptor think you're a d*ck-head because you've already got a winged star of life with flames shooting out of it on your arm.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2012)

You might want to search through this thread, also.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5069


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not to be marginally off topic, but...

My thing with tats is to get something with personal meaning behind it. Now, that's not to say that being anything in the medical field isn't a lifestyle decision, but to me, employment isn't my bag for tattoos. 

To each their own though 

And that said, I plan on getting a caduceus. More in memory of my grandfather (WWII purple heart medic) than career decision though.

At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah I agree with you.. 
I wanted to get the star of life with a heartbeat going through it, and I want to get the name of the first patient I lost kinda wrapped around the top of it, and the date of death wrapped below it.

Is that acceptable?


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> Yeah I agree with you..
> I wanted to get the star of life with a heartbeat going through it, and I want to get the name of the first patient I lost kinda wrapped around the top of it, and the date of death wrapped below it.
> 
> Is that acceptable?



Really?


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> Really?



The first patient I ever lost was when I wasn't even an MFR yet.. My dad taught me CPR when I was 15, and when I was on vacation that same year the man sitting next to me at the hotel coded.. I did CPR for ten minutes awaiting the medics..
He was pronounced dead on scene..

So yes, really, it is kinda a big deal to a 15 year old.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

DPM said:


> Am I right in thinking you're 17 and not an EMT yet? I'm not trying to piss on your Cheerios but my advice would be to wait until you've got some experience behind you before getting anything. You don't want to turn up on your first day and have you preceptor think you're a d*ck-head because you've already got a winged star of life with flames shooting out of it on your arm.



First of all, I love that analogy, piss on your Cheerios.. Bout pissed myself laughing. 

As for the Tat, I have been working in EMS since I was 14. Riding along since I was 15.. Everyone at my agency knows me, and knows how serious I am about this career. I have read through the current college EMT books, and done the workbook that comes with it... The only reason I am not a certified EMT yet, is because of my age.

The owner of the Ambulance service has already guaranteed me a job the day I get my cert.. And he also knows how serious I am about the job.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

Does HIPPA apply to tattoos? 
I don't know about anyone else but I would be a little peeved if someone got my husband's name tattooed on them. 
I understand that this was a life changing event for you. Did you know this man personally?


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't know the family personally, no.
But I have kept in contact with them ever since he died last June.
And I have already talked to them about it, and they said they would be honored.

It's just something really close to my heart I guess...


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

How about this as an alternative. 

The star of life as you said, and the date of death below it, but instead of the pt's name, something along the lines of Memento Mori, Latin for Remember Your Mortality (roughly).


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 22, 2012)

Im sorry, not to be rude, but you were 15. He was not your patient. You have never had a patient, as a non certified 16 year old. Did you help? I'm sure you have the guy a fighting chance. But, enjoy high school, ems will be there when you get done, and most likely (hopefully) has changed quite a bit by then as well


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the idea of using something else, besides his name..
I don't like that Latin saying though..


----------



## Remeber343 (Feb 22, 2012)

I find this interesting.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> Does HIPPA apply to tattoos?



What's "HIPPA"? 

/ducks.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What's "HIPPA"?
> 
> /ducks.



Big animal, with really big teeth. Live in the water most of the time.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> Big animal, with really big teeth. Live in the water most of the time.



I wouldn't get that on my arm either.

...and no, *HIPAA *doesn't apply unless the provider is working for a service that bills electronically ("covered entity"). Since the OP was a civilian at the time, it wouldn't apply in that situation.


----------



## Remeber343 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it would be kind of tacky with their name being part of the tattoo. I would just wait awhile and think it over buddy. Those are hard to get rid of. But if your hearts set on it, don't let anyone tell you different. Theres always gonna be haters out there, and the fact of the matter is that it will be on your skin, not theirs. So in the end, just do what feels right!  Good luck.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Feb 22, 2012)

HIPAA = The devil incarnate. 

That's all you need to know.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I wouldn't get that on my arm either.
> 
> ...and no, *HIPAA *doesn't apply unless the provider is working for a service that bills electronically ("covered entity"). Since the OP was a civilian at the time, it wouldn't apply in that situation.



Well heavens I would hope not, they're butt ugly animals! 
The babies are pretty damn cute though. 

As for the HIPPA thing, I should have been a bit more clear. 
While I understand it was a moment in time that had an impact on the OPs life, I was more uncomfortable with the fact that the man who died didn't a) know him and b) isn't here to say "Yes too may tattoo my name into your skin."

But, it wasn't my experience and most importantly, not my body.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 22, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> I think it would be kind of tacky with their name being part of the tattoo. I would just wait awhile and think it over buddy. Those are hard to get rid of. But if your hearts set on it, don't let anyone tell you different. Theres always gonna be haters out there, and the fact of the matter is that it will be on your skin, not theirs. So in the end, just do what feels right!  Good luck.



It was just a huge moment in my life.. I had been 3rd riding for probably six months.. When his daughter came running into the room screaming "Does this hotel had an AED!" I just kicked into EMS mode, I guess you could call it..

Nobody else did anything.. I bet half the people didn't even know what she meant.. 

I worked the guy for ten minutes, at least.. and being my first "solo".. it's just stuck with me.. I can remember every second of that day, every detail..

The following morning I saw his family at breakfast.. they came over to me and my grandparents and thank me for doing what I did, when nobody else did anything..
They went back to their table, and broke down crying, all three of them.. So I went over to them, and asked if I could lead them in a prayer..

I felt like they were family, right then and there..

Make fun of me if you want, call me stupid, and say he wasn't a "patient" because I don't have my cert.. but to me, he was the first person I ever lost.. And I know I will lose countless others in my career.. 

I guess I just want to try and remember that even when I was young, and had no official training or license.. I still did everything I possibly could.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2012)

ARose said:


> As for the HIPPA thing, I should have been a bit more clear.



What JP is trying to point out is that it is not HIPPA...it is HIPAA.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> What JP is trying to point out is that it is not HIPPA...it is HIPAA.



...and that since the original poster (OP) was not a "covered entity" for that call, he is not bound to follow HIPAA for that call (regardless of any crimes against good taste he might commit).


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> What JP is trying to point out is that it is not HIPPA...it is HIPAA.



Oh good lord I'm such a dip.


----------



## ARose (Feb 22, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and that since the original poster (OP) was not a "covered entity" for that call, he is not bound to follow HIPAA for that call (regardless of any crimes against good taste he might commit).



Gotcha. Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me.


----------



## ARose (Feb 23, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> It was just a huge moment in my life..
> 
> 
> I guess I just want to try and remember that even when I was young, and had no official training or license.. I still did everything I possibly could.



Ok, now that's I've stopped blushing about my HIPAA blunder (did I get it right?) 
I can understand where you're coming from. But, think about it. You've probably heard it a million times that tattoos are permanent, blah blah blah, but don't rush into it. 

Find a good artist, and explain the story to them. If they're worth their salt they will help you come up with a  great piece. When and if you get it done I'd like to see it. 

Pending appropriate locations and such.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 23, 2012)

I love how dpm was spot on about the OP being 17 and not an emt. Gave me a really good laugh. Anyways if you really want the tattoo get it. Sure it will look cool amongst your high school friends and its a "cool" story to share. 10 years down the road though very few people, to almost no one will think your cool for having a tattoo though. Just make sure your getting the tattoo because you like it and its what you want. Not because you want to impress people and get girls. When I was your age I wanted tattoos to impress people. Luckily I only got 1 thats on my shoulder and has to do with my deceased brother. However i find it really personal and don't like talking about it or showing it off. So it really ended up being more for myself and a good choice.  Anyways just sharing my experience with you. Get it if you want just think about it! Make sure you really want it. Something that personal isn't meant to be shared and paraded around though. I am sure the deceased persons family members wouldn't like it very much if you used it to pick up chicks.


----------



## epipusher (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not quite as shiney as it is in that pic anymore. Pic is when I first got it 4 years ago now. Still looks pretty nice though and it fits my arm better now.

I got it when I was 18. I don't regret it one bit, but I spent a long time deciding what I wanted. I will eventually get one on my left shoulder to balance it out.=

Word of advice, as others have probably stated, don't get a tattoo on a visible body part. Anything below the knees or elbows is a mistake.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 23, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE that! I may steal the design.


----------



## Madmedic780 (Feb 24, 2012)

Really? I mean really? Really. Really?

If you get a tat for every dead or slightly disturbing death you have might as well change your name to Darth Maul. 

My uncle's FF tat is a big regret. He was a FF for 15 years, had a bad call where he lost a friend in a structure collapse, lead to depression, burn out  and him quitting. Nothing like a good ol' reminder of how good things used to be when struggling through the depression. However that story is anecdotal so take it with a grain of salt. 

My general rule of thumb is that IQ can be directly proportional to number of Tattoos at age 20. Wait until you are older like 23-25.


----------



## ARose (Feb 24, 2012)

Silverman780 said:


> Really? I mean really? Really. Really?
> 
> If you get a tat for every dead or slightly disturbing death you have might as well change your name to Darth Maul.
> 
> ...



I don't know which made my day:
Your avatar, your reference to Darth Maul, or both on the same post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 24, 2012)

Silverman780 said:


> My general rule of thumb is that IQ can be directly proportional to number of Tattoos at age 20. Wait until you are older like 23-25.



Really? I mean really? Really. Really?

Thanks for the generalization.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Feb 24, 2012)

Silverman780 said:


> Really? I mean really? Really. Really?
> 
> If you get a tat for every dead or slightly disturbing death you have might as well change your name to Darth Maul.
> 
> ...



Found a picture of you.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 24, 2012)

*re*

Lol, I actually did just that.  I had wanted Tats since my teen years but always told myself I would wait until I turned 30 and then and only then if I still wanted to get inked get them then.  Though i did actually start the dragon on my back when I was 29, but almost made it to 30 before starting to get inked.  My Back and Chest shields are both now done and will eventually finish my traditional Japanese business suit.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## cookiexd40 (Feb 25, 2012)

Flag 3/4 sleeve work in progress...several others all over total of 14 tats only one fire dept related one and its a memorial for my g-pa 





After workin out .....

Excuse the lack of pics


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have 2 half sleeves right now and will be turning them into 2 full sleeves by the end of this year on my 30th birthday. Most agency's are ok with it, although I am not required, I have no problem covering them up at 
work to appear more "professional" especially to elderly patients.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 25, 2012)

schulz said:


> I have 2 half sleeves right now and will be turning them into 2 full sleeves by the end of this year on my 30th birthday. Most agency's are ok with it, although I am not required, I have no problem covering them up at
> work to appear more "professional" especially to elderly patients.




Ya after your on they might not care. However I am pretty sure you go into an interview with tats a blazing all over the place you wont be getting that job.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 25, 2012)

Zeroo said:


> Ya after your on they might not care. However I am pretty sure you go into an interview with tats a blazing all over the place you wont be getting that job.



Do you routinely wear short sleeves to interviews? Short sleeves in an interview is a pretty good reason why one may not be getting a job as well.

If they can't see them they don't know about them. I don't see the problem...I don't see any reason why you would be talking about your tattoos in an interview either...


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

As being someone without any tattoos, and without any plans on getting a tattoo, I can only offer advice that seems logical to me. Wait a few years, and put a lot of thought into what you REALLY want on your arm (or location of your choice) for the rest of your life. If you want a random deceased guys name tattooed on your arm for all of eternity (or the life of your skin at least), then more power to you.

My personal opinion on the subject was that it just seems a little tacky. It's great that you helped out, and that you're so interested in this career, but don't let it consume your life. Yes it's a traumatic experience, and there's no problem mourning him, but it's probably something that a lot of people may find troubling.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 26, 2012)

Alright guys... i get it.
Ill wait a while before i get any ink.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 27, 2012)

nah, just do it man!  Although I am completing 2 full sleeves myself, non of work has anything to do with EMS.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 27, 2012)

schulz said:


> nah, just do it man!  Although I am completing 2 full sleeves myself, non of work has anything to do with EMS.



From the feedback I am getting, I am the only one on the site/planet that actually likes it.
Why get something you will get ridiculed for.


----------



## Oculuck (Feb 27, 2012)

schulz said:


> nah, just do it man!  Although I am completing 2 full sleeves myself, non of work has anything to do with EMS.



Post some pictures of your sleeves btw, I want to see them.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 29, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Do you routinely wear short sleeves to interviews? Short sleeves in an interview is a pretty good reason why one may not be getting a job as well.
> 
> If they can't see them they don't know about them. I don't see the problem...I don't see any reason why you would be talking about your tattoos in an interview either...



Sorry I was sort of unclear about what I said. Obviously if its covered up it doesn't matter. I was just saying I am pretty sure if the tattoos are seen and it looks like you have a lot any employer would be discouraged from hiring you. The person that I made my statement to had said it doesn't matter that they show etc etc and he is getting sleeves. I am sure it matters before you get hired. Anyways everyone is different and all companies are different. Maybe some don't care but I am sure a lot do care if they see them during the interview.


----------



## Medic535 (Mar 1, 2012)

many employers don't like tats. Remember that.


----------



## Oculuck (Mar 2, 2012)

Medic535 said:


> many employers don't like tats. Remember that.



Thats why you dont get anything below the elbow.


----------



## truetiger (Mar 2, 2012)

A friend of mine got an EMS tattoo, first thought that entered my mind upon seeing it was "what a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:."


----------



## Oculuck (Mar 2, 2012)

truetiger said:


> A friend of mine got an EMS tattoo, first thought that entered my mind upon seeing it was "what a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:."



Well, what did he get?


----------



## truetiger (Mar 2, 2012)

An ekg tracing with a star of life in the middle. Bottom line is most people will look at any EMS tattoo and probably think the same thing.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 2, 2012)

truetiger said:


> An ekg tracing with a star of life in the middle. Bottom line is most people will look at any EMS tattoo and probably think the same thing.



Couldn't agree more. OP if EMS really does end up becoming your career, do you really want the name of one dead guy on your body when part of EMS is dealing with the dead? He's not the first or last person you'll have a personal connection with.


----------



## Mad Max (Mar 3, 2012)

I feel a little strange letting my first post be in reply to such a personal matter, inserting my two cents and all, but I look at it this way.  From the way that you've described things, this moment in your life is indelibly etched into your memory, there's no way you're going to forget it, why then, do you need a constant reminder of it?  Now, I'm not going to say you shouldn't have a wicked cool EMS tattoo, but give it some time, find something unique to yourself, and consider something that focuses a little more on the hope of life, other than a singular moment of death.


----------



## Oculuck (Mar 4, 2012)

Mad Max said:


> I feel a little strange letting my first post be in reply to such a personal matter, inserting my two cents and all, but I look at it this way.  From the way that you've described things, this moment in your life is indelibly etched into your memory, there's no way you're going to forget it, why then, do you need a constant reminder of it?  Now, I'm not going to say you shouldn't have a wicked cool EMS tattoo, but give it some time, find something unique to yourself, and consider something that focuses a little more on the hope of life, other than a singular moment of death.



Amazing first post.. thanks for the advise. 
Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 13, 2012)

Oculuck said:


> The owner of the Ambulance service has already guaranteed me a job the day I get my cert..



Lucky<_<


----------

